# preparedness fair



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

Emergency Preparedness Fair Registration

cool! i'll be sure to take lots of pics and post what I learn! any other 907'er's going?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am not going to that one, but, I plan to be at the one here in Calgary in ten-days

Community


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

HMMMM Thats just a weeee bit out of the way for us. Have a good time and bring back some tips for us.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Would that I could! Too far, too far... Ah well, enjoy, but remember the number ONE rule of being a Ranger: "Don't Forget Nothing!" 

And don't forget to HAVE FUN!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd love to know who some of the vendors are that will be there. I'd like to see if my community or an organization would sponsor a preparedness fair.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've never even heard of any preparedness fairs in or around PA. Maybe I missed 'em, though. Anyone else from around here (relatively) hear of any?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea, might wake some of the sheeple up if it is presented the right way.


----------



## tom o. (Nov 10, 2009)

*907er?*

Is that people who live in the 907 area code?



kogneto said:


> Emergency Preparedness Fair Registration
> 
> cool! i'll be sure to take lots of pics and post what I learn! any other 907'er's going?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I found that September is National Preparedness Month. This link: National Preparedness Month has a calendar for each states activities. Perhaps there is something of interest in your state.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks, MDPrepper!


----------



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

tom o. said:


> Is that people who live in the 907 area code?


yeah i know we have a couple lurking here

i say 907'er because it blankets the entire state of Alaska...woohoo 1 area code, and 1 highway


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I was at the one here in Calgary yesterday ... I'll be writing up a quick little report on it.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

That should be interesting, Had planned to be there,but the garden came first, looks like we will prolly get an early frost


----------

